# I can't punch with my left hand



## TheOutlawConnor (Mar 13, 2011)

Hello 

I have a problem. My right hand is good, powerful and i feel comfortable punching with my right hand. However, with my left hand it feels weak and sloppy when punching.

1. How can i improve my power and technique when punching with my left hand?

2. How can i feel comfortable punching with my left hand?

Thanks in advance


----------



## LeedsLS8 (Feb 13, 2010)

TheOutlawConnor said:


> Hello
> 
> I have a problem. My right hand is good, powerful and i feel comfortable punching with my right hand. However, with my left hand it feels weak and sloppy when punching.
> 
> ...


Im same pal, but I reckon practice is only way to resolve it. Maybe get a pal to hold some pads while you throw a few jabs etc.


----------



## TheOutlawConnor (Mar 13, 2011)

LeedsLS8 said:


> Im same pal, but I reckon practice is only way to resolve it. Maybe get a pal to hold some pads while you throw a few jabs etc.


Will do mate!

Hopefully i get better with it, thanks!


----------



## joeedoom (Jul 31, 2009)

I have the answer. You should learn to harness your force... as demonstrated below. Would be truly devastating in MMA. Using 2 arms is fighting is old hat now anyway.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

1. stop wanking with the right hand lol

2. shadow box A LOT .. Making sure you use the left a lot .. if you can, like stated above, get a mate and some pads

3 use a dunbell on the left arm a bit more

4.use your left arm more regularly in every day things


----------



## TheOutlawConnor (Mar 13, 2011)

jeevan said:


> 1. stop wanking with the right hand lol
> 
> 2. shadow box A LOT .. Making sure you use the left a lot .. if you can, like stated above, get a mate and some pads
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, nice tips.

I'll follow your tips! :thumb


----------



## Expertly_Blended (Oct 27, 2009)

Yeah what jeevan said, and Joe hes using his right hand in the gifs, maybe the force is a right hand thing


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Worry not, I am a leftie and I can't ouch with the left hand either (only with the right). Freak of nature, me thinks.

(PS. Hello world! It's been almost 3 months since my last post. Not sure what I've been doing this long I couldn't even log in to check the threads and give my always helpful inputs)


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Stand next a wall, being closest to your left side.

Throw jabs and/or straights and aim to hit an imaginary target the height of your forehead.

The aim is not to touch the wall when your throw a strike. Helps builds muscle memory to keep the strike tight and not flair out the elbow which decreases accuracy, power and timing.

I ought to do this more often come to think of it.


----------



## christomo (Nov 20, 2007)

tie up your right arm and jab the bag a thousand times  thats what worked for rocky anyway 

whats your name btw mate? you training at sapphire?


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

Practice by over exaggerating the twist of your hips in your punches :thumb


----------



## TheOutlawConnor (Mar 13, 2011)

christomo said:


> tie up your right arm and jab the bag a thousand times  thats what worked for rocky anyway
> 
> whats your name btw mate? you training at sapphire?


Connor

I do the MMA there mate. I'm sure i know who you are!


----------

